# Miniature Speed Graphic.



## monkeykoder (Sep 2, 2008)

Isn't she a beauty?  Current guess as to DOB is 1946 she is a Miniature Speed Graphic sporting a 101mm f4.5 Kodak Ektar lens with an accessory lens which is a PERLE 6.5cm f6.8 lens.  Seems to be in almost perfect working order (as far as I can tell without actual film coming out of it or instruments to test the shutter) (sorry about the noise it is always really dark in my house.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 2, 2008)

Cute little gem! I'm intrigued by the Perle lens, it comes from a Welta camera. It's probably from a MF camera, most likely a folder like Welta. I'd be curious to see some pics from it.


----------



## Battou (Sep 2, 2008)

I keep my house pretty dark too, nocturnal weirdoes like me tend to do that 

But anyways, it is possible to get good results from improvised single light setups like what you used here. It's all in the position of the lamp. Truthfully I'd rather have atleast two lamps but....Sometime if I can remember I'll shoot a setup used for some of my camera shots, I have a Ziess Ikon, Ansco, Kodak and a couple others that need redoing.

Anyways nice find, I've seen a couple of them around here but have not really felt inspired to pick them up.


----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm sure you'll be inspired once I get development down and show off some pics


----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 3, 2008)

This is the second lens that came with the camera.


----------



## Rachelsne (Sep 3, 2008)

thats awsome


----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 3, 2008)

It is quite the pretty camera


----------



## pete_6109 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice camera. I have the same one. I just shot some (120mm velvia) roll film with it and sent it off for developing. Can't wait to see how the pics came out.
Here's my mini Speed Graphic. Mine came with a 101mm Kodak Ektar too. I also 
made some lens boards for this camera so I can use some older lenses with it. I have a 135mm Kodak Anastigmat and a 170mm Kodak Anastigmat.


----------



## Tempt f8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Where can I get a roll back (120-220) to work with a '46 2x3 Speed Graphic? The one pictured above looks perfect, but not sure who made it or where to search? I'm hearing the the newer Singer types don't fit and some say no roll back will work the pre-'49 'spring back' without modification. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## compur (Jan 5, 2011)

See:
Miniature Graphic

Freestyle sells some 2x3 sheet film and it's not too difficult to cut down
4x5 film.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 6, 2011)

Check out graflex.org for info.  I think you can use an old rollfilm back on your springback, but you loose ground glass focusing (can't switch easily between the two).  You can also:
1 Use sheet holders as Compur stated (I would imagine a pita to develop)
2 find a graflok back and convert (expensive)
3 find an Adapt-A-Roll (works with spring back without losing gg focusing)

Adapt-A-Rolls are not common or cheap, but generally go for less than the cost of graflok back + graflok gg and viewing hood + rollfilm back.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics made with it.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 8, 2011)

Mini-speed with a 6x7 roll film back = hasselblad killer.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2011)

Just wondering if that 101mm Ektar is a Wide Field Ektar...I ued to have one of those, and the rear element unscrewed and converted the lens to a roughly 300mm soft-focus lens with a nice imaging character.


----------

